
CEO's Job Is a Full-Time Fundraiser – And How We Could Change That - mrShiningWizard
https://medium.com/airdyme/ceos-job-is-a-full-time-fundraiser-a01fa0ad5796
======
mrShiningWizard
Hey folks, author here.

I just wanted to know what you think, and whether you agree founders shouldn't
spend most of their time fund-raising, but rather spend time developing a
product and talking to customers. What have your experience been like? How do
you mitigate spreading yourself too thin? Let me know :)

